# (LA) Creamlevel's Boss Bear MH



## jh (Mar 12, 2004)

LA - At stud Creamlevel's Boss Bear MH (FC AFC Watermark's the Boss x Deez of Creamlevel JH "Hilltop Hayseed Bitch"). Bear is 75lb BLM, athletic and stylish. He is 100% amateur trained, is a Master Hunter and has a qualifying 3rd. Hips are OFA Good and Elbows are OFA Normal. For more info email [email protected]


----------

